# Sir Alfred Jones Memorial Hospital (garston hospital) -liverpool oct 09 -



## georgie (Mar 13, 2010)

one ive had my eye on for a while now since closure months ago and proved impossible to get into however today was my day

after id sussed my access my next task was to get hold of a camera and living miles away wouldnt have made it back before dark

however a quick call to my dad to borrow his camera and buy some batteries i was on my way back to the hospital just in time for the workies to clear off site...so i thought

apologies for some pics as i didnt have a tripod so had to improvise with some bricks at one point

the hospital itself is stripped but still made for a quality mooch the outer buildings were the ones getting demolished but the main block was still standing...for now....

at one point whilst upstairs i heard an engine start and a demo machine outside start to move ignoring this and carrying on he started to demo a building right next to the block i was in.........time to leave


cant find any history but an extract from the liverpool echo was all i could find

http://www.liverpoolecho.co.uk/liver...0252-24228429/

pics....











































































































a couple of days later....................


----------

